# Greetings VI Control! I'm an LA based composer and I do live scoring sessions on Twitch.



## thecomposermindset (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi Everyone. It's good to be here. One of my viewers recommended I check out this forum. I'm a professional composer based in LA and I do a live stream scoring and composing channel on Twitch and YouTube. I'd love if you came to hang out! I usually go on week days around 1:30pmPST/8:30UTC and often on the evenings and weekends too. My twitch channel is here:



YouTube channel here:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6vasuDyyj6uhVYs0UfWVjA

Been having some good conversations about scoring, MIDI production, orchestration and the like with people there and on other social media. 

I hope you guys can come and hang out! I'd love to chat and share ideas. If you wish to visit my personal page it's:
www.danieliannantuono.com

I'll see you guys there and here on VIC.

-Daniel


----------



## Markrs (Apr 14, 2021)

Welcome to vi-control. Exciting to have another YouTube and twitch streamer on here. I have now subscribed your YouTube channel and followed you on twitch.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Apr 14, 2021)

Have also subscribed to the YouTube channel and followed you on Twitch.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Apr 14, 2021)

Now you can surf VI-C and get GAS live on Twitch.


----------

